# Picked up New 2016 F150



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Well, had to retire my 2004 F150. Just picked up a new 2016 F150 with the ecoboost. Pretty nice truck and can't wait to learn everything about it.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks great! Enjoy. The back sliding glass window looks a lot different than the past models, or is that just a reflection?


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

scwine said:


> Looks great! Enjoy. The back sliding glass window looks a lot different than the past models, or is that just a reflection?


Ya it's pretty small.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Sport mode if you haven't discovered it yet. Nice looking ride.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Gottagofishin said:


> Sport mode if you haven't discovered it yet. Nice looking ride.


I've used sport mode, its really fun. But does it just stay in the lower gears? I feel like mine over revs. How do you use yours?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

fancy!


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had mine a little over a month & have really enjoyed it-They have been having a glitsch in the sync system & Ford knows it & are working on a fix-That is my only complaint-Otherwise I love the truck.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

texwake said:


> I've used sport mode, its really fun. But does it just stay in the lower gears? I feel like mine over revs. How do you use yours?


It changes the throttle mapping, and the shift points to keep the RPMs in the fat part of the torque curve.

I basically leave it in sport mode.


----------



## bhudson (Aug 21, 2016)

Should've got the diesel


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

bhudson said:


> Should've got the diesel


I had a diesel 2 trucks ago. I have no need for one these days. Gas for me.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

bhudson said:


> Should've got the diesel


I've had diesel for the last twenty yrs.-I'm done with diesel myself.


----------



## mfnlonewolf (Aug 27, 2009)

*truck*

Looks great


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Wow!!!! Beautiful truck I currently drive an 04 with 200K on it and started looking at trucks.


----------



## george59 (Aug 18, 2016)

Nice truck, of course I'm bias as a hard fast ford truck man.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

How's that eco working for y'all? My '13 doesn't do too good with these Texas speed limits.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Merc said:


> How's that eco working for y'all? My '13 doesn't do too good with these Texas speed limits.


I got 22 MPG going from Houston to Florida, I'm getting 19MPG in Houston.


----------



## Merc (Jun 28, 2012)

That's great!! If I keep it under 65 in mine I can get over 20mpg but any faster and it drops off to around 15-16mpg


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good place to learn all about it. Congrats on the new ride, very nice. I love mine 2015 F 150, 2.7 Eco, and 24-26 mpg is awesome.

http://www.f150forum.com/


----------

